# Tren/Test/Winstrol Cycle input



## anecitus (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've been browsing aorund and you guys seem to be the most impartial of the boards ive seen. I was hoping to get some input into my cycle, particularly the PCT. Im planning on an 8 week Tren A/ Test Prop/ Winstrol cycle. 

My stats:
23yrs
237 lbs
6'2 ft.
~11% bf
Currently following a paleo style diet between 3000-3500 calories a day ~ 40% protein 35% fat 25% carbs which has worked well for me so far. 

Im currently training twice a day, 5 days a week for about 45mins-1hour each workout. I've been lifting solidly for ~5 years. Previously I followed a pl programme that had me in the gym ~2.5 hours a day. 

My current 1rm's are

Bench: 420
Squat: 580
Deadlift: 605

This will be my third cycle. Im looking to do a lean mass/ strength cycle and was planning on the following

weeks 1-8 100mg Tren A Eod
weeks 1-8 100mg Test Prop Eod
weeks 5-8 50mg Winstrol Ed
weeks 1-8 0.5mg Anastrozole ED
weeks 5-7 500ui HCG ED
Weeks 1-8 0.5mg Dostinex E3D

PCT starting 3 days after last tren/test injection
Day 1 200mg Clomid
Days 2-11 60mg Clomid
Days 12-21 40mg Clomid

Any input is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 3, 2010)

This looks good to me - you seem like a beast as it is with those numbers


----------



## BigRed73 (Sep 3, 2010)

anecitus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This will be my third cycle. Im looking to do a lean mass/ strength cycle and was planning on the following
> 
> ...


 
Looks good to me.  I have a few questions.

 Is your Winny oral or IM? I would run a few weeks longer in cycle.  If you do that I would start out at week 3 at 50mg for 3 weeks then last 3 weeks up to 100mg ed.  Hope you don't get joint pain!!  You are a big guy and could be an issue.
0.5mg Anastrozole ED is an anti-estrogen correct?  If so, why none of these compounds convert into estrogen.  Why waste good money save for bulk cycle.  But I might stand corrected on this so others for input would be great.
Dostinex have no idea about what that is or used for.  any help?
I run my clomid diff. but same idea.
Overall  looks good and good luck.


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 3, 2010)

Dostinex for progesterone induced gyno - good call

and test prop will aromatise so keep that anastrozole in their bro.

if your winny is inj then why not run it throughout? if not last 4 weeks.


----------



## BigRed73 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have never had test prop. aromatise in my system at 100mg EOD but all bodies are diff. I would keep on hand just in case you start to fell the itch, soreness, and etc.. IMO it's a waste unless you start to have gyno systems. Also I never had effects at that low level like water retention, acne, and etc...

Thanks for the update with Dostinex


----------



## anecitus (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys!

The winstrol is oral.Im using it for the SHGB lowering effect over the injectible version, though im a little hesistant to run orals for any lengthy period but i could bump it to 4 weeks if you think itd be beneficial?


----------



## XYZ (Sep 3, 2010)

anecitus said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> The winstrol is oral.Im using it for the SHGB lowering effect over the injectible version, though im a little hesistant to run orals for any lengthy period but i could bump it to 4 weeks if you think itd be beneficial?


 

Oral or injectable winstrol - THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE in what it does.  They BOTH work and do the same thing.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 3, 2010)

anecitus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been browsing aorund and you guys seem to be the most impartial of the boards ive seen. I was hoping to get some input into my cycle, particularly the PCT. Im planning on an 8 week Tren A/ Test Prop/ Winstrol cycle.
> 
> ...


 
You're a little young to be running gear but I'm not your dad so.......

It looks fine the only things I would change would be runnuing the tren and prop ED as opposed to EOD.  There are less sides and more stable blood levels.

Run the adex and caber an additional 10 days after you stop the injections to be sure all of the extra progest. and estrogen are gone.  You can run the adex at the same dose but EOD and the caber twice overall.

Start the HCG from week one.


----------



## LAM (Sep 3, 2010)

anecitus said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> The winstrol is oral.Im using it for the SHGB lowering effect over the injectible version, though im a little hesistant to run orals for any lengthy period but i could bump it to 4 weeks if you think itd be beneficial?



don't forget to watch your HDL:LDL ratio when on cycle with winny..most likely it (HDL) will be in the crapper for months post cycle.


----------



## anecitus (Sep 3, 2010)

CT said:


> Oral or injectable winstrol - THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE in what it does. They BOTH work and do the same thing.


 
Thanks, I realise they're the same compound, but an article i read seemed to indicate the SHGB lowering effect was a product of how the oral was metabolised in the liver. "A fairly conservative oral dose of .2mg/kg of Winstrol has been shown to lower SHBG by close to 50%. (8)" 

it wont let me post the link, but this is the article:

Winstrol - Oral versus Injectible (More Different Than You Think!) By Anthony Roberts


----------



## MDR (Sep 3, 2010)

anecitus said:


> Thanks, I realise they're the same compound, but an article i read seemed to indicate the SHGB lowering effect was a product of how the oral was metabolised in the liver. "A fairly conservative oral dose of .2mg/kg of Winstrol has been shown to lower SHBG by close to 50%. (8)"
> 
> it wont let me post the link, but this is the article:
> 
> Winstrol - Oral versus Injectible (More Different Than You Think!) By Anthony Roberts



I'd go with CT's advice here.  Tren is always a winner for me.  Great strength gains.


----------



## anecitus (Sep 3, 2010)

CT said:


> You're a little young to be running gear but I'm not your dad so.......
> 
> It looks fine the only things I would change would be runnuing the tren and prop ED as opposed to EOD. There are less sides and more stable blood levels.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! 

Ill change to 50mg injection ED and make the modifications to my PCT!


----------



## anecitus (Sep 3, 2010)

So modified cycle looks lke this: 

weeks 1-8 50mg Tren A Ed
weeks 1-8 50mg Test Prop Ed
weeks 4-8 50mg Winstrol Ed
weeks 1-8 0.5mg Anastrozole ED
weeks 1-7 500ui HCG ED * 
Weeks 1-8 0.5mg Dostinex E3D

PCT starting 3 days after last tren/test injection
Day 1 200mg Clomid
Days 2-11 60mg Clomid
Days 12-21 40mg Clomid
Days 1-10 0.5mg Anastrozole Eod
Day 3 and 7 0.5mg Dostinex 

* Im finishing HCG in the 7th week to ensure its out of the system by the time i start PCT to prevent suppression of nat test production

That look better?


----------



## XYZ (Sep 3, 2010)

anecitus said:


> Thanks, I realise they're the same compound, but an article i read seemed to indicate the SHGB lowering effect was a product of how the oral was metabolised in the liver. "A fairly conservative oral dose of .2mg/kg of Winstrol has been shown to lower SHBG by close to 50%. (8)"
> 
> it wont let me post the link, but this is the article:
> 
> Winstrol - Oral versus Injectible (More Different Than You Think!) By Anthony Roberts


 
That's just not true.

ALL AAS pass through the liver, ALL.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 3, 2010)

anecitus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ill change to 50mg injection ED and make the modifications to my PCT!


 

You know you can drink the liquid, right?


----------



## XYZ (Sep 3, 2010)

anecitus said:


> So modified cycle looks lke this:
> 
> weeks 1-8 50mg Tren A Ed
> weeks 1-8 50mg Test Prop Ed
> ...


 
Yes.  There is no need to front load the clomid however.  100mg the first week and then 50mg from that point forward.

Use the slin pin method for the ED injections, your butt will thank you later on.


----------



## anecitus (Sep 3, 2010)

i meant change the test/ prop to 50mg ed rather than 100mg eod. 

I've read that you can drink the winny yeah, might consider it.


----------



## anecitus (Sep 3, 2010)

haha thanks for the advice! it is much appreciated.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 3, 2010)

anecitus said:


> i meant change the test/ prop to 50mg ed rather than 100mg eod.
> 
> I've read that you can drink the winny yeah, might consider it.


 
That will work.

Winstrol is nasty to drink, a suggestion for you is to buy some fish oil caps and poke a hole in the end of it, drain out the oil onto a spoon and then inject the liquid winstrol back into the cap, swallow and enjoy.

You should be using 15g of fish oil a day with 2400mg red yeast rice while running winstrol, your cholesterol levels will thank you.  You also should be using some Tyler's liver detox as well as R-ALA.  Your liver will thank you.


----------



## anecitus (Sep 3, 2010)

Great! i get over 15g of fish oil in my diet anyway everyday so that shouldnt be a problem. I will of course be taking the liver and cholesterol precautions you advocate.

Thanks


----------



## PapitoGQ (Sep 4, 2010)

CT said:


> Yes.  There is no need to front load the clomid however.  100mg the first week and then 50mg from that point forward.
> 
> Use the slin pin method for the ED injections, your butt will thank you later on.



Hey, I'm new to everything. Ca you please explain what the slin pin method is?

Thanks


----------



## anecitus (Sep 4, 2010)

Slin as in insulin pin. Insulin pin are generally regarded as being less painful! If im not mistaken its not suitable to use an insulin pin for intra muscular injections as the needles are generally not long enough. Also it would take an age to inject oil based steroids. 

For subcutaneous injections slin pins maye be appropriate. I assume CT was recommending using the slin pin for the hcg (unless there is a safe way to inject tren/ test with a slin pin - which is something id be very interested in!) 

It is was my understanding that it was not apporpriate to inject steroids sub cutaneously unless ive been misinformed!


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm slin pinning winstrol in ma delts right now witha 5'8'' 1cc can't feel a darn thing !


----------



## PapitoGQ (Sep 4, 2010)

anecitus said:


> Slin as in insulin pin. Insulin pin are generally regarded as being less painful! If im not mistaken its not suitable to use an insulin pin for intra muscular injections as the needles are generally not long enough. Also it would take an age to inject oil based steroids.
> 
> For subcutaneous injections slin pins maye be appropriate. I assume CT was recommending using the slin pin for the hcg (unless there is a safe way to inject tren/ test with a slin pin - which is something id be very interested in!)
> 
> It is was my understanding that it was not apporpriate to inject steroids sub cutaneously unless ive been misinformed!



Thanks for breaking that down.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 4, 2010)

PapitoGQ said:


> Thanks for breaking that down.



Yep. I pin my HCG sub-q with slin pins. (29-31g)


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 26, 2011)

anecitus said:


> Slin as in insulin pin. Insulin pin are generally regarded as being less painful! If im not mistaken its not suitable to use an insulin pin for intra muscular injections as the needles are generally not long enough. Also it would take an age to inject oil based steroids.
> 
> For subcutaneous injections slin pins maye be appropriate. I assume CT was recommending using the slin pin for the hcg (unless there is a safe way to inject tren/ test with a slin pin - which is something id be very interested in!)
> 
> It is was my understanding that it was not apporpriate to inject steroids sub cutaneously unless ive been misinformed!




Actually He was suggesting to pin Intramuscular with the slin pin. since it is everyday it will be easier.

He is not saying to pin SUB-Q the Test/tren but to use the slin pins to pin intramuscular.

CT will probably chime in with some more info....

GOOD LUCK, looks like a great cycle which is exaclty that i am on...just Test E...


----------



## BigBird (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes to drinking the injectable Winstrol Depot - currently doing this now.  Thought about pinning it but just slamming it down in a shotglass with a little grapefruit juice - can barely taste those microcrystals.  Injecting or drinking, either way is hitting the liver due ot the 17a/a structure.  Winstrol Depot is a very unique animal.  Also running a similar cycle as you are, OP, but with longer esters on the Test and Tren.   

Typically, anastrozole would run EOD as opposed to ED unless you drop dosage to .25mg vs. 0.5mg.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 26, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> Actually He was suggesting to pin Intramuscular with the slin pin. since it is everyday it will be easier.
> 
> He is not saying to pin SUB-Q the Test/tren but to use the slin pins to pin intramuscular.
> 
> ...


 
Yes^^ - provided your BF is where it _should be;_ 1/2" length on slins would be sufficient for penetrating muscle tissue.


----------



## Yaz! (Apr 26, 2011)

- _You said you want this cycle to be for lean mass/strength, but the chosen drugs imo aren't that suitable for this purpose - both Winny and Tren aren't that good for mass(when it coems to Tren it depends on the dosage and the person but still ...)_
- I would suggest other injectables and less harsh than Tren for this purpose: MENT or NPP.
- Also i would drop the Winny completely and use some thing like D-bol, T-bol, SD, Epistane, MHN etc are way better choices - by no means don't use it for the SHBG, too much toxicity , use Proviron at 75-125mg ED which is nothing in comparison to Winstrol sides-wise and will do the trick.
- Run Arimidex at 0,50mg EOD due to it's 3 day half life.
- Your cycle is very very planned so congrats on doing your research.
- Don't like your PCT plan, i believe no matter the cycle the PCT should be SERMs only, Nolva & Clomid especially.
So considering this i would suggest _one_ of the following plans for PCT, starting 3 days after the last injection of total 4 weeks:

*Example 1:*
*Weeks 1-4 -->* Clomid 100 | 75 | 50 | 25mg *ED*
*Weeks 1-4 -->* Nolva 40 | 30 | 20 | 10mg *ED*

*Example 2:*
*Weeks 1-4 -->* Clomid 100 | 50 | 50 | 25mg *ED*
*Weeks 1-4 -->* Nolva 40 | 20 | 20 | 10mg *ED*


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (Apr 26, 2011)

anecitus said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> The winstrol is oral.Im using it for the SHGB lowering effect over the injectible version, though im a little hesistant to run orals for any lengthy period but i could bump it to 4 weeks if you think itd be beneficial?


 

Let us know how this cycle go brother! Excited to see how this goes cause I am planning a similar cycle. Kill it man good luck


----------



## bill0994 (Dec 4, 2011)

i have just started my second cycle and would like sum input from u guys.
Mon-Wed-Fri  100mg Tren Enan
                   100mg Winstrol
                   100mg Tren
Mon-Fri          .30mg HGH
Tue & Fri        .25mg HCG
Tue & Thur        .50 anastrozole
Every Day      175mg milk thistle

Test and tren injected together  HCG and HGH using insulin needles in my skin near naval

any comments. pro or con, would be appreciated.


----------



## bill0994 (Dec 4, 2011)

*tren/test/winstrol cycle input*

i have just started my second cycle and would like sum input from u guys.
Mon-Wed-Fri  100mg Tren Enan
                   100mg Winstrol
                   100mg Tren
Mon-Fri          .30mg HGH
Tue & Fri        .25mg HCG
Tue & Thur        .50 anastrozole
Every Day      175mg milk thistle

Test and tren injected together  HCG and HGH using insulin needles in my skin near naval

any comments. pro or con, would be appreciated.


----------

